# Akios 757CTM



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thinking about one of these to start replacing my Abu 7500's but was wondering about the 4.3:1 gear ratio, after getting used to the 6.1:1 on my Daiwa's and the 5.3:1 on the Abu's I think that would be my only problem and was wondering if there is any way to go to a faster retreive ratio on the gears ( swap with faster Abu gears ) ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't believe the Abu gears will work. I will ask about a gear upgrade.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

6.3:1 757 coming in early 2012. I expect upgrade kits to follow soon after.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that will be sweet .... Thanks for the Info Tommy


----------

